# Общий раздел > Авто, Мото, Вело и другая техника >  Международная автомобильная выставка в Лос-Анджелесе 2009: концепт-кары

## Akasey

Прошедшая выставка в Лос-Анджелесе запомнится, прежде всего, изобилием автомобилей с электроприводом. И это неудивительно – ведь Калифорния имеет самое жесткое экологическое законодательство, а истерия по поводу «глобального потепления» достигла своего апогея. Конечно, большинство показанных концепт-каров так и останутся инженерными курьезами, но часть разработок в ближайшее время перейдет и к серийным машинам.

*Audi e-tron*
Ауди привезла на выставку свой прототип спортивного электромобиля e-tron, который даже удостоился внимания со стороны губернатора Калифорнии А. Шварценеггера, посетившего выставку. Можно не сомневаться, что первый экземпляр автомобиля, если речь зайдет о серийном производстве, достанется именно бывшему «Терминатору».


Несмотря на всю рекламируемую динамику e-tron, возникает законный вопрос – не слишком ли абсурдно выглядят попытки сделать из электромобилей спорткары? Сам по себе выпуск дорожных спорткаров трудно мотивировать здравым смыслом – за пределами гоночного трека, ну а попытки перевести их на альтернативные виды двигателей и вовсе стоит расценивать не больше, чем сомнительные пиар-усилия на фоне падения продаж.

*BMW Vision EfficientDynamics*
Еще один немецкий производитель пытается с помощью ударов в «эко»-бубен вернуть продажи на докризисный уровень. Он предлагает силовой агрегат из двух электродвигателей на передней и задней осях и трехцилиндрового дизеля. Совокупная мощностью системы 356 л.с., а планируемое потребление топлива – около 4 литров на 100 км.


*Cadillac Converj Concept*
Кадиллак представил на выставке прототип спортивного купе 2+2 Converj Concept. Несмотря на то, что под капотом неизбежный электропривод, вполне вероятно, что мы увидим вскоре это купе и на улицах – с обычным двигателем, разумеется. Ожидается, что уже в марте 2010 на автосалоне в Женеве будут объявлены срока запуска купе в производство.



*Chevrolet Camaro*
В Лос-Анджелесе GM продемонстрировала несколько вариантов оформления своего нового (или старого!) бестселлера Camaro. Изменения касаются передней части автомобиля, а также различными колесными дисками. Вполне вероятно, что частично идеи концепты будут позаимствованы для ближайшего обновления машины, а также для европейской версии купе.


Кроме того, на выставке было представлена эксклюзивный вариант Camaro известного американского ведущего и автоколлекционера Jay Leno. Заряженный 6-цилиндровый двигатель объемом 3,6 литра выдает 425 л.с. вместо стандартных 304.


*Chevrolet Volt*
Chevrolet Volt все еще пребывает в статусе концепта. Теоретически продажи Volt должны начаться в Калифорнии в конце 2010 года, если, разумеется, машину успеют подготовить к серийному производству к этому времени. В начале 2011 года он появится и в Европе – под названием Opel Ampera. Напомним, что на сегодняшний день это самый проработанный вариант серийного электромобиля с возможностью подзарядки аккумулятора с помощью генератора и двигателя внутреннего сгорания (а теоретически – с помощью любого другого источника электрической энергии, включая топливные элементы или компактную АЭС, если таковая когда-то появятся на транспорте).

----------


## Akasey

*Honda P-Nut*
Название футуристического концепта от хонды напоминает по-английски слово арахис (земляной орех) - Peanut, однако официально оно является сокращением от Personal Neo Urban Transport. Концепт призван продемонстрировать скорее наработки японской компании в области электроприводов и всевозможных электронных вспомогательных систем, чем отражать будущее электромобилей.

Трехместный автомобиль длиной 3,4 метра имеет модульный двигательный отсек, который предназначен для установки разных типов силовых установок, в том числе традиционного ДВС, гибридного двигателя или электромотора.


*Lexus LF-Ch Concept*
Концепт прибыл прямо из Франкфурта и является прототипом будущего Лексуса C-класса. Таким образом, все производители машин класса «премиум» начинают искать утешения в компактных автомобилях, правда далеко не всем это удается. Среди основных конкурентов маркетологи Тойота называют Audi A3 и Volvo C30.



*Lincoln C Concept*
Еще один пример уменьшения размеров показывает фордовская премиум-марка Lincoln. Конечно, назвать прототип компактным можно лишь по сравнению с традиционными слоноподобными седанами этой марки, но все же тенденция налицо. Под капотом нас ждет еще один сюрприз – четырехцилиндровый Duratec объемом 1,6 литра и мощностью 177 л.с., а не привычная по другим авто этой люкс-марки прожорливая «восьмерка» объемом 5-6 литров.

Пока неясны перспективы вывода прототипа в серию, но смотрится автомобиль очень красиво и неизбито и вполне мог бы побороться за ощутимые продажи на североамериканском рынке.


*Mini Coupe Concept и Roadster Concept*
Эту «сладкую» парочку мы увидели первый раз почти год назад в Детройте. Несмотря на то, что они по-прежнему в ранге прототипов, уже принято решение о серийном производстве в 2011 году.



*Mitsubishi PX-MiEV Concept*
Mitsubishi предпочла продемонстрировать свой новый силовой агрегат на будущем поколении Pajero, хотя скорее всего внедорожник никогда не будет выпускаться с ним. PX-MiEV оснащен двумя синхронными электромоторами, которые суммарно обеспечивают мощность в 80 л.с. и 200 Нм крутящего момента, а также бензиновым двигателем объемом 1.6 л, который приводит в движение передние колеса. Кроме этого, он также работает в качестве генератора, заряжающего аккумуляторные батареи. При необходимости электроника подключает электродвигатель, вращающий задние колеса.



*Subaru Hybrid Tourer*
Еще один японский вариант гибридного силового агрегата продемонстрировала Субару. Однако кроме оппозитного двигателя, его схема мало отличается от других, особенно тойотовских, что неудивительно, так как Тойота сейчас один из основных акционеров Субару. Сам концепт, хоть и выглядит впечатляюще благодаря огромным поднимающимся вверх дверям, едва ли планируется к производству, разве что в сильно урезанном виде.



*VW Up! Lite*
Второй по значимости экспонат на Лос-Анджелесском шоу после Volt – это VW Up! Lite. Четырехместная машина длиной 3,84 м располагает очень компактным дизельным двигателем и небольшим электрическим двигателем, который используется одновременно как стартер, генератор и электропривод. Это обеспечивает автомобилю расход всего лишь 2,44 л дизельного топлива на 100 км и 65 граммов выброса углекислого газа на километр.

Этим фантастическим показателям способствуют и малый вес (695 кг), и обтекаемые формы (CW = 0,237) концепта. И что самое приятное, автомобиль выглядит уже готовым к серийному производству. Само семейство Up! планируется к выпуску уже в 2011 году, а гибридная модель на основе этого концепт-кара – в 2012.

----------


## AKON

Мне всегда было интересно, а они хоть ездят?)) А вообще понравился очень BMW Vision EfficientDynamics - цацка

----------


## Serj_2k

> А вообще понравился очень BMW Vision EfficientDynamics - цацка


ога )) 4л на сотню ... типа экономят. можно подумать, что чел, который сможет такую купить, думает о расходе или об окружающей среде

----------

